# 11 Guitar Playing Videos On My Website



## BobbyCrispy (Nov 11, 2006)

I have 7 performance videos ( rock, classical, acoustic, jazz and metal ) and 4 lesson videos on my website, so check it out it you want:

http://www.myspace.com/bobcrisp

Enjoy!!!
Bob


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

The lessons are cool , but sometimes on your fast solos ( I noticed that on the the first or second video from the top I think) you seem to get out of tempo. Maybe it's just an impression , but either way a drum backing track and a better recording would help a lot .


----------

